# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan MARUBENI - MIZUHO

## limjohan

Bagi rekan rekan yg pernah pake pakan MARUBENI-MIZUHO, boleh sharring ?
Katanya Grow bagus ya ?

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> om glen jualan di thread om lim nich


Waduh, sorry nih Om LJ....

Om Mod, sialakn hapus postingan saya deh... Jadi ga enak...

Peace

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JupeKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> apa ada harga untuk 15 kg yach??


20kg, harga 1,4jt bozz. FREE ONGKIR KALO SAMA Lj

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Kalau om Will aja bilang masih newbie lah saya apa ya om ....... ?

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kalau tentang ini, saya diajarkan untuk lihat kotoran ikan bukan dari pertumbuhan besar dan sehat. Kotoran ikan yg warna nya sama / hampir sama dengan warna pakan itu berarti yang tidak terserap. Tapi kalu kotoran yg keluar berwarna putih, berarti pakan nya terserap. Pernah perhatiin kotoran koi? Kenapa koi kadang suka makan kotoran sendiri yg berwarna mirip pakan 9 coklat ) dan tidak makan kotoran yg berwarna putih?
>  Ikan bertumbuh besar dan sehat faktor utama dengan urutan adalah Genetik, air dan pakan. Pada waktu ikan tumbuh besar, adakakah yg bisa pastiin itu karena pakan dan bukan karena genetik atau kualitas air yg betambah bagus?
> 
> CMIIW yah.....mari kita berdiskusi ramai2....apa yg sy posting belum tentu bener....mohon dibenerin kalau salah....Thanks.


Couldn't say more.... sekali lagi saya hanya ingin menggarisbawahi bahwa pakan adalah elemen ketiga dari faktor yang mempengaruhi kemampuan koi tumbuh besar. Tidak ada gunanya memberi pakan bla...bla...bla... kalau koi Anda secara genetik tidak mendukung dan sistem filtrasi + kolam Anda masih jauh dari standar....

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Sorry Om2 semua ada ralat sedikit mengeneai kotoran ikan.
Tadi tanya suhu saya dan di kasih contekan, tentang analisa kotoran ikan :

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> ini ada ilustrasi dari Futoshi Mano tentang feeding, yang tentunya juga tidak bisa kita terima bulat bulat.....
> karena faktor iklim yg berbeda......
> di ambil dr majalah Rinko
> mudah mudahan membantu


Sy rasa....dengan article dan testimoni dari Dainichi diatas terutama point 8, 9 dan 13 semua sudah jelas.

Mengenai pertanyaan Efendy point 3, wah sy ga ngerti maksud nya? Memang nya ganti air berkala itu guna nya untuk apa sih? Cuma untuk buang kelebihan protein yah.

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

> silakan om....WELCOME. sudah kenal kok, like brother.



Kok aku engga di kasih ya...hik hik hik hik kuejam sekal dikau Om Johan

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## son777

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## son777

ada harga khusus gak????he he

----------

